# XDM9 Range Report....sort of



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

OK, this is the first time I have ever been to the range with my XDM9, and only the second time I have used a handgun in my life, so please be easy on me. Top two targets are from 5 yards, then I pushed out to seven yards on the bottom two. No major issues with the gun other than on a few of the last rounds the slide did not lock in the open position and once a spent case was stuck in there stovepipe style. Went through about 150 rounds plus about 50 from a 22 I rented for my girlfriend to get used to the kick.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

ashman said:


> OK, this is the first time I have ever been to the range with my XDM9, and only the second time I have used a handgun in my life, so please be easy on me. Top two targets are from 5 yards, then I pushed out to seven yards on the bottom two. No major issues with the gun other than on a few of the last rounds the slide did not lock in the open position and once a spent case was stuck in there stovepipe style. Went through about 150 rounds plus about 50 from a 22 I rented for my girlfriend to get used to the kick.


Your targets look pretty good for your second time shooting. But the fact that you got a stovepipe and failures to lock open surprise me. I know the older generation of XD's are great guns. How is your grip? Make sure you aren't "limp-wristing". Keep a tight grip and lock your strong arm. Depending on your stance, you might also want to try simultaneously pushing with your strong arm while pulling with your support hand to get some isometric pressure going.


----------



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

Actually I had no problems when firing, all of the issues occured when my girlfriend was firing. maybe coincidence, maybe not. She may have had her thumb hitting the slide stop. I hope it is that simple.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

ashman said:


> Actually I had no problems when firing, all of the issues occured when my girlfriend was firing. maybe coincidence, maybe not. *She may have had her thumb hitting the slide stop. *I hope it is that simple.


That happened to me when I first got my XD9SC. My thumb was resting on the damn thing and the slide wouldn't lock back. Never had that problem with the XD40, but for some reason those first few times on the SC.


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

hey. very interesting targets first of all. second of all, not bad for only the second time. i have almost put 100 rounds through my xd9 and havent had any problems with casings getting stuck yet, and hopefully i dont.

keep on plugging away!


----------

